# اصوام الدرجه الثانيه



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

لماذا يسمح بتناول الاسماك في اصوام الدرجه الثانيه ؟؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مايو 2011)

*الصوم هو الامتناع عن بعض الأشياء بهدف التفرّغ للعبادة والابتعاد عن الشهوات والسيطرة عليها. لذلك لا يوجد صوم "درجة أولى" و صوم "درجة ثانية"، الصوم كلّه صوم. بالنسبة للأصوام الإضافية ففيها يؤكل السمك لأن أكل السمك باركه الرب نفسه:

12. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلُمُّوا تَغَدَّوْا». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ التّلاَمِيذِ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ إِذْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ.
13. ثُمَّ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَأَخَذَ الْخُبْزَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ وَكَذَلِكَ السَّمَكَ.
14. هَذِهِ مَرَّةٌ ثَالِثَةٌ ظَهَرَ يَسُوعُ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْدَمَا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
(يوحنا 21)

كما أن السمك في القرون الأولى كان يستخدم كرمز للمسيحية بدل الصليب، وذلك بسبب الإضطهاد. لأنه بسبب إستعمال الصليب كرمز كان المسيحيون يُسجنون ويُعذبّون و يُقتلون. فلجأت الكنيسة الى إستعمال السمك كرمز لأن حروف كلمة "سمكة" في اليونانية (إخثوس) هي مختصر لعبارة (يسوع المسيح إبن الله المُخلّص)
*


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *الصوم هو الامتناع عن بعض الأشياء بهدف التفرّغ للعبادة والابتعاد عن الشهوات والسيطرة عليها. لذلك لا يوجد صوم "درجة أولى" و صوم "درجة ثانية"، الصوم كلّه صوم. بالنسبة للأصوام الإضافية ففيها يؤكل السمك لأن أكل السمك باركه الرب نفسه:
> 
> 12. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلُمُّوا تَغَدَّوْا». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ التّلاَمِيذِ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ إِذْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ.
> 13. ثُمَّ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَأَخَذَ الْخُبْزَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ وَكَذَلِكَ السَّمَكَ.
> ...



  السلام والنعمة  
  اذن لماذل لا يتم اكل السمك في الصوم الكبير ؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مايو 2011)

نحتاج الى تفسير من المتخصصين


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> اذن لماذل لا يتم اكل السمك في الصوم الكبير ؟



*لأن الصوم الكبير هو أقسى جميع الأصوام، من ناحية الكميّة والنوعية، نصومه بوصية الرب يسوع الذي صامه بنفسه.*


----------



## Michael (7 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *لأن الصوم الكبير هو أقسى جميع الأصوام، من ناحية الكميّة والنوعية، نصومه بوصية الرب يسوع الذي صامه بنفسه.*



 الاخ الحبيب 

اذن هناك تمييز بين الاصوام 

والسلام والنعمة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> اذن هناك تمييز بين الاصوام



*بالتأكيد هناك تمايز من جهة النوعية والكمية، مثلا صوم النبي يونان ليس مثل الصوم الكبير. لكن هذا لا يعني أنه من "درجة ثانية" كما تقول، لأن كلاهما صوم. فهمتني حضرتك؟*


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *بالتأكيد هناك تمايز من جهة النوعية والكمية، مثلا صوم النبي يونان ليس مثل الصوم الكبير. لكن هذا لا يعني أنه من "درجة ثانية" كما تقول، لأن كلاهما صوم. فهمتني حضرتك؟*



تقصد حضرتك ان الصوم هو صوم ولكن هناك اختلاف في الكميه والنوع من حيث المسمي فقط ؟

  انا عارف قصدك الصوم هو صوم القلب واللسان والافكار وليس الطعام دخل في هذا بل هو  عامل  مساعد


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> تقصد حضرتك ان الصوم هو صوم ولكن هناك اختلاف في الكميه والنوع من حيث المسمي فقط ؟
> 
> انا عارف قصدك الصوم هو صوم القلب واللسان والافكار وليس الطعام دخل في هذا بل هو  عامل  مساعد



*نعم هذا هو قصدي*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

اولا نوضح شي بسيط ان الصيام هو الامتناع عن اكل نهائيا ثم بعد ذلك ناكل اكل نباتي  صومنا هو صوم نباتى كما يعلم الكل، نمتنع فيه عن اللحوم، وعن كل طعام من مصدر حيوانى. ولاشك أن الأسماك لحوم. إذن أكلها لا يتفق مطلقاً مع الصوم.

القاعدة العامة إذن هى عدم أكل السمك فى الأصوام. ولكن لما كانت الأصوام كثيرة جداً فى الكنيسة القبطية، حوالى 200 يوماً فى السنة، أى أكثر من نصف السنة صوماً.. لذلك سمح بأكل السمك فى بعض الأصوام لتخفيفاً على الناس من طول فترة الصوم.. 


ويلخص نيافة الانبا متاؤس اسقف ورئيس دير السريان العامر أسباب اكل السمك فى بعض الاصوام فى النقاط التالية:

    1- لانه طعام البركة: معجزة الخمس خبزات والسمكتين.  وهناك معجزات أخرى لها علاقة بالسمك مثل معجزة صيد السمك مع بطرس..

    2- لانه طعام القيامة: "فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوى وشيئا من شهد عسل فاخذ واكل قدامهم".  كما ان السيد المسيح نفسه ذكر عنه انه أكل سمك مرات عديدة ولم يذكر عنه انه اكل لحوم اخري.

    3 -لانه رمز الحياة؛ اذ يبقى حيا وسط لُجَج البحر الهائجة، ولا يأخذ من الماء الكثير إلا احتياجه.

    4- لان اسم السمكة مكون من الحروف الاولى لاسم يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص.  فكلمة سمكة باليوناني (اخثوس)هي تجميع حروف (ايسوس بخرستوس ثيؤس ايوس سوتير)، وتعني يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص. وكانت السمكة علامة للمسيحيين ليعرفوا بعضهم في القرون الاولي وما زالت علامة مجلس كنائس الشرق الاوسط حتي الان ونري كثير من الصور للسيد المسيح وبها سمكة.

    5- لانه من ذوات الدم البارد، الذى لا يُحِدث فى الانسان ثورات الغضب وغيرها، وذلك لأن لحمه خفيف جداً على عكس اللحوم الأخرى.

    6- لان فى هذا نوع من التخفيف على المؤمنين خصوصا المرضى وكبار السن والاطفال بسب كثرة أصوام الكنيسة.


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *نعم هذا هو قصدي*



 وهل انت مقتنع شخصيا  باكل السمك في الاصوام الاخري دون الصوم الكبير ؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> وهل انت مقتنع شخصيا  باكل السمك في الاصوام الاخري دون الصوم الكبير ؟؟



*لو كنت تود ان تعرف معني الصوم بكل تفصيله

حضرتك ممكن تتعب شوية وشوف الكتاب دا

لان اختلاف المعني كلمه صيام وبعض الكلمات تودي الي سؤ فهم

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...y-of-Fasting/Rohaneyat-Al-Soum__00-index.html
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> وهل انت مقتنع شخصيا  باكل السمك في الاصوام الاخري دون الصوم الكبير ؟؟


*القسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية وليس للحديث عن إقتناعاتي وإقتناعاتك. أسئلتك تم الإجابة عليها.
سلام المسيح.*


----------



## Twin (7 مايو 2011)

*ما دخل القسم بالأمور الطقسية التنظيمية للكنيسة وتختلف من كنيسة لأخري ..... وهذه أمور وضعها أباء الكنيسة لأسباب *
*ونسير عليها نحن كنوع من التنظيم والترتيب .... وهي لا تؤثر علي العقيدة ولا الكتاب فهي لتنظيم وترتيب العلاقة بين الله والإنسان فقط *​ 
*يغلق لمخالفة قوانين القسم ... فالقسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية* ​


----------

